# مواقع في صميم التخصص !!!



## محمد حمزه (14 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هنا سيتم إضافة أي مواقع تخدم المهندسين في مجالات هندسة الفلزات أو البترول أو المناجم
وكل من يعرف عنوان موقع جيد في هذه التخصصات، كل ما عليه هو أن يتفضل مشكورا بوضع الرابط الخاص به هنا .... سائلين الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا .......
والله ولي التوفيق .....





موقع رائع عن الحسابات الهندسية لمهندس البترول (مهاجر)

انظر الرابط:

http://www.peteng.com/


امثلة مضافة مؤخراً من الموقع​ 

Water breakthrough time in a vertical well (Example added) 
IPR of Solution-gas drive Horizontal Well​ 



​


----------



## محمد حمزه (22 يونيو 2006)

إليكم هذا الموقع في مجال اللحام (welding) :
http://www.khake.com/page89.html


----------



## محمد حمزه (22 يونيو 2006)

وهذا موقع عن المواد (the A to Z of materials):
http://www.azom.com


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

وهذا موقع عن (welding definitions):
http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml


----------



## انور2006 (5 فبراير 2007)

موقع جمعية مهندسي النفط 
www.spe.org


----------



## انور2006 (5 فبراير 2007)

مواقع عن الخفر الموجة وتقنبة التوجيه 
www.makinhole.com
www.bakerhughes.com
 لشراء كتب عن البترول
http://www.editionstechnip.com/


----------



## lion1550 (5 فبراير 2007)

موقع يتعلق بجريان السوائل 
http://www.pipeflow.co.uk/public/control.php


----------



## lion1550 (5 فبراير 2007)

موقع متخصص بالمضخات
http://www.pumpworld.com/


----------



## goodzeelaa (11 فبراير 2007)

جذاك الله حير


----------



## عربي نت (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_farouq (10 مارس 2007)

ربنا يباركلكم جميعا


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

وهذا موقع عن مصافي النفط نرجو ان يستفيد منه المهتمين
http://air-dispersion.com/


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2007)

من اهم المواقع عن هندسة التعدين ( المناجم ) 

http://www.smenet.org/
http://www.infomine.com/


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير مواقع رائعة


----------



## عموور80 (17 مارس 2007)

*ابحث عن مواقع او منتديات تهتم بالتاكل*

انا كيميائي اعمل في مجال الحمايه من التاكل واهتم بجميع طرق معالجه التاكل من جلفنه او دهان

ارجو الافاده ببعض المواقع والمنتديلت التي تهتم بهذا المجال ضروري

وشكرا لتعاونكم.


----------



## alshangiti (17 مارس 2007)

http://www.jowfe.com/chm_1.htm
http://www.libyancorr.net/

http://www.4chem.com/vb3/showthread.php?p=7638


----------



## ah_sheref (17 مارس 2007)

موقع فى هندسة البترول
http://www.fanarco.net/plus/


----------



## Eng.Amr H (19 مارس 2007)

مشكورين ياشباب


----------

